
Bootstrapping your way to $30M/year - hashtagMERKY
https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses/grasshopper?utm_source=Indie+Hackers+Newsletter&utm_campaign=f471ff8322-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_01_10&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_43062afaa5-f471ff8322-137888425
======
chriscampbell
"The purchase was announced in April, but the price tag wasn't disclosed by
Citrix until a later quarterly report. Citrix shelled out $165 million in cash
for Grasshopper, plus about $8.6 million in stock that would vest over time."

[http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/11/12/unicorns-may-
get-a...](http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/11/12/unicorns-may-get-all-the-
attention-but-grasshopper-shows-the-benefits-of-growing-slowly/)

------
OJFord
These are all the same boring thing, if only CSS could hide everything with
'indiehackers' next to it...

